# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  FA pour Nally et Madison seules dans un sous sol

## gali1301

REMISE EN CONFIANCE POUR SES DEUX SURS SEULES DANS UN SOUS SOL DEPUIS CET ÉTÉ 


FA/ADOPTANTS 


SOLUTION RECHERCHÉE EN ÎLE DE FRANCE 
VISIBLES DANS LE 95


Pour sauver la vie de ses deux puces nées à la rue et trouvées mourantes de faim cet été.
L association avait pu leur trouver une solution dans le sous-sol de quelqu un qui avait gentiment accepté de leur venir en aide dans l attente de leur trouver une meilleure solution.






Mais voilà les semaines les mois ont passés


et ces deux bébés de l époque ont grandi et sont devenues aujourd'hui des ado superbes mais avec peu de contact avec l être humain






comme elles sont peureuses personne ne s intéressent à elles 


et elles continuent d être seules enfermées dans un sous sol






bien sûr c'est mieux que la rue elles sont à l abris ont à manger et des jouets mais ce n est pas une vie sur le long terme 


ces deux puces doivent absolument avoir une vie de famille afin d apprendre à faire confiance et connaître la vie d un vrai foyer


Nous aimerions vraiment qu elles restent toutes les deux ensemble


il nous paraît vraiment difficile d envisager d en laisser une seule 


Elles ont tout de même fait des progrès Madison se laisse caresser de temps en temps elle est curiosité et joueuse 


Nally est plus timide mais elle ne se cache plus en fait cest même un petit chien qui suit partout en regardant ce que vous faite mais restant à bonne distance 


Il ne manque pas grand chose à ces deux petites pour être deux minettes extra 


elles ne sont pas méchantes juste peureuses






elles sont très curieuses et adorent jouer 
avec du temps, de la patience et de la douceur ces deux petites peuvent évoluer 






y a t il QuelQu un pour elles avec un environnement sécurisé et adapté ?




ELLES ADORENT LES AUTRES CHATS !!! ET CONNAISSENT LES CHIENS !


Si vous pensez pouvoir les aider contacter vite l association afin de relever ce superbe défi et de pouvoir vous vanter plus tard des super minettes que vous avez rendu heureuses 😛


Contact association_challange@laposte.net

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pièce jointe 435587Pièce jointe 435588Pièce jointe 435589Pièce jointe 435590Pièce jointe 435591

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## camille1888

que deviennent-elles?

----------

